

Show HN: my echo nest + lastfm + spotify hottt artists site - reiddraper
http://hotttnesss.com

======
threepointone
Very very nicely done :)

Please don't get offended, but the color scheme seems rather jarring. Any
chance you can change that? Or give an option to?

Great job!

~~~
reiddraper
No offense at all, I think I probably did take the "hotttnesss" theme a little
too far with the colors...

------
pclark
wow, this is awesome.

but please track Spoon :) - or is this algorithmically choosing bands?

i find the roll over for last.fm / spotify exceptionally jarring - how about
icons to the right of the spark lines or something?

~~~
reiddraper
It's all done algorithmically, here's a good blog post about the data:
<http://musicmachinery.com/2009/12/09/a-rising-star-or/>

------
ABrandt
Welcome to HN, Reid. I'm a pretty big fan of what you guys are doing over
there at echo nest. Any plans to beef up the documentation (i.e. tutorials) in
the near future?

~~~
plamere
Hi ABrant - yes, indeed we are looking at extending our docs and tutorials in
all sorts of ways. Thanks for asking. -- Paul (Paul@Echonest.com)

